# My big babies (pic heavy)



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I feel like i neglectet my catties a bit so i spent time with them today alot and made some quick piccies 
Hope u all like


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh beautiful...MC or NF? What is the name of the colouring? Absolutely lush!!

x


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

twinkles said:


> Oh beautiful...MC or NF? What is the name of the colouring? Absolutely lush!!
> 
> x


Thank u 
They are both silver tabby maine coons


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

great pictures...very pretty cat


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Just adorable - love Coonies


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

What a fantastic silver cat!
Lovely green eyes with very good eyeliner.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks, thanks, thanks 

I should say we dont usually allow the cats to sit on the table, but i made an exception there as i was glad that hugo came down at all with all that dog barking and howling. He was sitting on the table watching them in their pen going mad haha


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Wow, Lovely looking Coonies, they have fab muzzles too. Where did you get them ? Love your kitchen too, i'd love one like that*


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Wow, Lovely looking Coonies, they have fab muzzles too. Where did you get them ? Love your kitchen too, i'd love one like that*


I got the cats from a breeder i think near bradford...to be honest i cant remember where the breeder lives 
But they are fantastic cats....hugo would definitly win some shows 

Yes, the kitchen is quite cool


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hugo is fab, he would defo give some of the coonies where I show a run for their money, lol.  I take it you don't have papers ect for them then, as the breeders details would be on them all....or should be*


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hugo is fab, he would defo give some of the coonies where I show a run for their money, lol.  I take it you don't have papers ect for them then, as the breeders details would be on them all....or should be*


I do have all the papers in a folder with all the deatails and pedigree, but havent looked at them for over 2 years 
Hugos dad was a grand champion and he definitly got the look from his dad 
i could pm u the prefix name of the breeder...u can see hugos dad on his website if u like


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh Natik, these are seriously gorgeous cats and your pics flatter them beautifully,not that they could take a bad photo,gorgeous


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks Kelly  they both know how to pose in pictures


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Loving your gorgeous cats and your gorgeous kitchen  Was that an aga I spotted? very nice


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Your cats are absolutely gorgeous!
and i love your brickwork kitchen too


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow they are gorgeous.

Sue


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Loving your gorgeous cats and your gorgeous kitchen  Was that an aga I spotted? very nice


no, its not an aga... Just a big gas cooker 

Thanks for all the nice comments


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww bles them.. they're gorgeous.. and so is your house by the looks of it! lol


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are beautiful!


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

beautiful pics of cats an kitchen


----------

